# SCAM Alert :: Ras Al Khaimah National Oil Corp



## rohansam (Sep 9, 2014)

** Looks very legit ** 
*** 40k+ AED and No interview either **
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear <My Name>, 

It is of utmost importance to inform you that after the screening and scrutiny of your Curriculum Vitae with other verification procedures carried out, RAS AL KHAIMAH OIL CORP UAE were able to resolve the status of your application.

On this note, we hereby congratulate you on the success of your application and as such we have attached to you the Offer Letter/Terms of Agreement that transcends any written document you are therefore required to follow these procedures IMMEDIATELY so as to complete your employment formalities:

(1)You are to contact the BURJ ARAB TRAVELS AGENCY for a valid Work-Permit/Employment Authorization Document IMMEDIATELY so as to enable your work in UAE legally.

Note that the procurement of your work-permit MUST not exceed the deadline as stipulated in the offer letter as it would take six (5) working days for the BURJ ARAB TRAVELS AGENCY to procure your work-permit before the UAE Immigration Service. 

Below are the contact details of the BURJ ARAB TRAVELS AGENCY

BURJ ARAB TRAVELS AGENCY UNITED ARAB EMIRATE
47-49 Daws Lane, JUMEIRAH DUBAI
P.O. Box 278, Dubai ,U.A.E.

(2)Do get back to us with developments and updates regarding the procurement of your valid work-permit.

You are required to contact the Human Resources Manager in case of any clarifications.

Below is their contact information.

DR. ABDUL .S. HAMMAD
RAS AL KHAIMAH OIL CORP UAE
UNITED ARAB EMIRATE CITY
P.O. Box 41012
RAK PETROLEUM BUILDING

(3) Once we confirm your works and residence permit from the BURJ ARAB TRAVELS AGENCY UAE, which stipulates that you are ready to join the team, we will take care of your flight ticket and any money which you spend in the procurement of your UAE Valid papers will be reimbursed to you with your first two month upfront salary and other entitlement

We hereby congratulate you on the success of you application among many that have applied and thereby instruct you to expedite all requirements as aforementioned so as to be able to meet the team before the deadline.

Regards,
Dr. Mohammed Tariq 
Recruitment Manager
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - this is one of many recruitment scams.
If you accept the "offer" - you are then required to send money for the visa processing fees - this part is how they make their money from the scam.
Commonly used for recruitment to oil & gas as well as various hospitals in the UAE and wider GCC.
As usual - if it looks too good to be true - it normally is!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Enochasaurus (Apr 17, 2015)

don't trust any recruitment manager worth their salt if they put "six (5) working days" anywhere in the document. [idiots]


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Any company/person asking you to spend money on visa processes or anything required for THEM to hire you is scamming you.

The maximum you would have to pay for are costs of small fees to ready your documents (such as CID clearance) or if you are required to translate something - requirements to apply for the job.

Sometimes, individuals working for legitimate companies will also scam you to pocket the money. They take advantage of unknowing people.

If a company is looking to hire foreign nationals, they have already budgeted the costs of visas/flights etc. This is a common procedure in the UAE.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rohansam said:


> would take six (5) working days


Must be legit...



rohansam said:


> 47-49 Daws Lane, JUMEIRAH DUBAI



There's a Daws Lane in Jumeriah?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Must be legit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't know? It's just around the corner from Times Square.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

nonoa said:


> You didn't know? It's just around the corner from Times Square.


Times Square is in Al Quoz though?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Times Square is in Al Quoz though?


You oozed sarcasm, I took the bait...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

nonoa said:


> You oozed sarcasm, I took the bait...


Who me? Sarcastic? Never!


----------

